# How to measure open air quantity?



## bemegopi (Mar 19, 2014)

I have using 604 cfm air compressor.In some of our applications (like cleaning) we also used that compressed air by the way of 8 mm hose.

My question,

I used compressed air for cleaning purpose
air pressure- 5 bar
cleaning time- 8 min (for one hour study)
hose end size - 8mm

it is possible to find out how much air consumption it takes?? like cfm


----------



## bemegopi (Mar 19, 2014)

bemegopi said:


> I have using 604 cfm air compressor.In some of our applications (like cleaning) we also used that compressed air by the way of 8 mm hose.
> 
> My question,
> 
> ...


With out using air flow meter???


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

well,if you know how big the tank is, let it fill up, turn it off, run it empty, and repeat for 8 minutes. If you dont want to count the time it's refilling, then just count the time you are emptying it.


----------

